# BMW R 1200 GS goes to the dark side with Triple Black special edition



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The BMW R 1200 GS goes to “the dark side” in 2011 with a special edition model – the R 1200 GS Triple Black. Building upon a sapphire black metallic body color, the R 1200 GS Triple Black adds a series of specially developed dark components limited exclusively to this model. The result is a dark, distinctive R 1200 GS with unmistakable presence on or off the road.

Special Edition Features:
* Sapphire Black Metallic Body Color
* Black Cross Spoke Wheels
* Special Asphalt Grey Metallic Swing Arm, Rear Frame and Valve Covers
* Black Front Fork and Engine
* Black Seat with Embroidered “GS” logo
MSRP: $18,385* (plus shipping and handling)

*Price includes Premium Package Equipment: Enduro ESA (Electronic Suspension Adjustment), Heated Grips, On-Board Computer, Hand Protection, Integral ABS, and Saddle Bag Mounts.

The R 1200 GS Triple Black will make its U.S. debut in January 2011.


----------



## cannottle (May 9, 2011)

This Bike looks amazing in person. My dad just came home with one the other day with this. Is it just me or does the bike when it rides feel narrower and smaller? Sounds beautiful too. Good move by BMW


----------

